# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Tablet] Wifi

## bilarasgalatsi

Καλημερα εχω ενα ταμπλετ mls iq 1809 κ δεν μου δινει ιντερνετ. Μαλον φταιει το λειτουργικο (4.4.2). Το εκανα root αλλα δεν ξερω 1 πως να κανω upgfade το λειτουργικο 2 ποια εφαρμογη να βαλω για να δουλεψει το tethering. Thanks

Στάλθηκε από το iQ1809 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## agis68

Γιατί νομίζω οτι το tethering δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με εφαρμογή και απλα γίνεται από τις ρυθμίσεις του κινητού / τablet?

----------

